# Slanderus - Metal/Thrash/Progressive



## jkspawn (Feb 22, 2010)

Slanderus on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

All my recordings were done on my PC with Line6 GuitarPort with Riffworks software. Used various "instantdrummer" virtual drums on all songs. One of the songs was recorded with the entire band. Currently looking for a new bassist.

Feedback welcome.


----------



## jkspawn (Apr 26, 2011)

UPDATE:

We got a new bass player back in October and have been working with a new singer for a few months. We are now looking to start booking shows in the Inland Empire/OC/LA areas. If you know of any cool spots, please let me know. Thanks! 

Everything about us can be found here on our main webpage (URL redirects to our Facebook) - http://www.slanderus.com/


----------



## jkspawn (May 18, 2011)

We are playing the Battle of the Bands fro Warped Tour at The Vibe in Riverside, CA! If anyone local wants to check us out hit me up for tickets at [email protected]



Skinnie Magazine and Ernie Ball&#039;s Battle for Warped Tour | Facebook


----------



## jkspawn (Nov 28, 2011)

We are from the Inland Empire in Southern California. We are currently looking for a singer. If your from or near the area and want to audition please let us know!


----------



## jkspawn (Feb 27, 2013)

The wait is finally over...we would like to present

Slanderus - Pseudo Reality EP 

Track listing

1. Within the Woods
2. Cold Reality
3. Phantom Festival
4. The Butterfly Effect

Personnel 

* Jason Kennedy - Rhythm and lead guitar, Bass guitar
* Nathinal Tabor - Drums
* Allen Alamillo - Vocals

* Dave Swanson - Producer/Engineer

Recorded at Love Juice Laboratories Recording Studio - Riverside, CA

https://soundcloud.com/slanderus/sets/pseudo-reality-ep


----------



## jkspawn (Apr 12, 2016)

Slanderus - Sanctuary of Life EP

Track listing

1. Servant of the Night - 4:02
2. Cage of Mercy - 6:11
3. Black Roses - 6:10
4. Re-Animate - 4:38
5. Udara - 7:09
6. Watchful Eye - 7:00

Personnel

* Jason J. Kennedy - Rhythm / Lead guitar
* Allen Alamillo - Vocals / Keyboards
* Adrian Smith - Bass
* Cameron Mccall - Drums

* Dave Swanson - Producer/Engineer

Recorded at Love Juice Studios - Riverside, CA

https://soundcloud.com/slanderus/sets/sanctuary-of-life-ep


----------



## jkspawn (May 16, 2017)

Checkout our new album... Walls of the Mind! \m/

https://soundcloud.com/slanderus/sets/walls-of-the-mind-ep

Slanderus - Walls of the Mind EP

Track Listing
1. My Cadence - 5:39
2. Clarity In Duality - 7:06
3. The Hedonist - 5:52
4. Stand In Line - 8:24
5. Into Me You See - 4:54
6. The Significance of Insignificance - 6:28

Personnel
* Jason J. Kennedy - Guitar / Backing vocals / Keyboards
* Allen Alamillo - Vocals
* Adrian Smith - Bass
* Jeff Seif - Drums


* Dave Swanson - Sound Engineer

Recorded at Love Juice Studios - Riverside, CA

#&#8206;slanderus #lovejuicestudios #wallsofthemind #mycadence #clarityinduality #thehedonist #standinline #intomeyousee #thesignificanceofinsignificance #newep #newalbum #slanderized #slanderus4life #bakaarts #coldcockwhiskey &#8234;#&#8206;localbands&#8236;&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;supportthescene&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;progressivemetal&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;ontario #riverside &#8234;#&#8206;inlandempire&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;iemetalscene&#8236; #heavymetal #metalscene #metal #rockon #socalmetal #socalmetalscene #iebands #forevermetal #getshwifty


----------

